
Stop Relying on GUI; CLI ROCKS - stevemao
https://github.com/you-dont-need/You-Dont-Need-GUI
======
glaberficken
There's a simple reason that even expert computer users still use the GUI for
these types of tasks (copying, moving and deleting files/folders).

It is much faster to switch to the right directory path via a gui than typing
out the entire path on the command line. (most times you are already using a
gui based file explorer anyway) so the right context is already there in front
of you.

It is just too slow to type everything for most users.

The only faster workflow I can think is a gui launcher/searcher (like launchy
on windows, spotlight on mac) that "learn" your habits.

~~~
brudgers
I still use GUI's as a map for directory trees, but when I use the command
line, I use Bash and Bash autocompletes command/file/directory names.

None of which should be taken as a claim that I am an expert computer user.
GUI's and the command line place different cognitive demands on tasks and
provide different efficiencies: it's harder to automate tasks with the GUI and
it's hard to see the lay of the land on the command line.

------
sheraz
Does ncurses/terminal based apps like mc (midnight commander), MITMProxy (Man-
in-the-moddle proxy) count as command line?

I find myself wanting more apps like this.

~~~
glaberficken
Exactly! Simple and fast text based GUIs. Where did they disappear to? =)

